# handicapé / retardé / attardé / arriéré / débile mental



## RecycleBin

Bonjour,

Je fais un travail de recherche sur les enfants ayant des problèmes de développement et un QI bas. Donc, je ne suis pas sûre quel mot faut-il utiliser pour les décrire:
a) mentalement handicapés
b) mentalement retardés
c) mentalement déficients?

C'est quoi la différence entre les trois et lequel et le plus correspondant? Il s'agit d'un travail de biologie.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Esteban451

Déficient et retardé ne sont pas politiquement corrects et peuvent être considérés par certaines personnes comme insultants. Pour un travail scolaire, universitaire ou officiel, je dirais qu'ils sont à proscrire.

Je pense que handicapé est utilisable, cependant il est théoriquement assez biologiquement précis et fait en général référence à une anomalie innée (génétique) ou acquise (blessure, paralysie, amputation...). Une trisomie, une hémiplégie par exemple.

S'il s'agit d'enfants ayant des problèmes de concentration, d'apprentissage, de comportement / de lien social, je ne pense pas que handicapé soit vraiment indiqué, mais je ne sais pas vraiment quelle alternative existe.
Peut-être " des enfants à problèmes " (très général, un peu lourd), ou " des enfants en situation d'échec scolaire " si le référent est la réussite à l'école.


----------



## RecycleBin

Merci beaucoup, Esteban451.
Il s'agit des enfants qui ont des anomalies génétiques (le syndrome de l'X fragile, entre autres). Donc, "mentalement handicapés" semble être la meilleure solution.


----------



## savin

Esteban451 said:


> Déficient et retardé ne sont pas politiquement corrects et peuvent être considérés par certaines personnes comme insultants. Pour un travail scolaire, universitaire ou officiel, je dirais qu'ils sont à proscrire.



Si on se réfère à des personnes qui sont régies par un retard mental,  est-ce que l'on pourrait les qualifier d'arriérées? 

Merci.


----------



## atcheque

Kalimera,

"arriérées" est très péjoratif. De plus, cela s'utilise plutôt pour qualifier des idées rétrogrades.


----------



## wildan1

Bienvenue au Forum, RecycleBin !

Dans un contexte médical je pense que le terme utilisé est _débile mental (un enfant ayant une débilité mentale)_. La débilité est différenciée :_ débile profond, moyen _ou_ léger.

_Source: là.


----------



## Esteban451

En effet, les termes évoqués comme débilité, arriération etc. semblent être utilisés dans le monde des scientifiques qui étudient ces problèmes. Ca m'étonne, mais bon... Si doctissimo le dit !
En revanche, pour ce qui est du grand public, des media etc., je crois que personne n'oserait les employer.


----------



## danielc

Wikipédia discute de ceci Handicap mental — Wikipédia,  et utlise le terme _retardé mental, _entre autres. Plus loin, on écrit :"Il n'y a toujours pas de consensus clair sur le (ou les) terme(s) à utiliser, à ceux de « retard mental » et de « handicap mental » s'ajoutent par exemple les termes d'« arriération mentale » ou de « déficience intellectuelle », ce dernier étant notamment répandue au Québec[2]. L'Organisation mondiale de la santé (OMS) emploie néanmoins le terme « _mental retardation_ »"

Remarques
1. _Retardé _est considéré comme étant familier par Larousse et le dictionnaire de wordreference. Il n'est pas péjoratif. Mais il est aussi utilisé de manière clinique. Le terme ne m'offense pas,  mais je connais des Canadiens pour qui ce terme est offensif. J'ai toujours pensé, pour ces gens-là, que c'était un cas injustifié de la crainte canadienne des anglicismes, dans ce cas, trop proche au mot anglais _retarded,_qui est offensif ces jours-ci.

Questions:
1. Est-ce que le grand public, comme l'a dit Esteban, peut utiliser _retardé (_ou son synonyme proche, _attardé _?) Avons-nous peur d'utiliser _retardé, _faute de la déformation anglaise _retarded_?
2.Sinon, y-a-t-il quelque chose de neutre? _Débile _et _déficient _sonnent plus méchants pour moi que _retardé, attardé _ou _arriéré._


----------



## ForeverHis

Je me pose les mêmes questions que danielc. Pas d'idées ?


----------



## OLN

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais l'arriération mentale me semble plus profonde que le retard mental, et être attardé mental plus sévère qu'être retardé mental.

Les expressions _souffrir d'/avoir/présenter/un retard mental_ ou _retard de développement mental /de développement intellectuel _(qui sont utilisées en pédiatrie) sont plus acceptables qu'être attardé ou retardé mental, qui passent effectivement pour des insultes dans le langage courant. 
Si on veut préciser, on peut parler de retard dans certaines acquisitions, p. ex. du langage verbal et de l'écriture.

La déficience mentale/intellectuelle et le handicap mental sont des états fixés, alors que lorsqu'on parle de retard mental chez un jeune enfant, on se place dans la perspective d'un processus dynamique non encore abouti, avec l'objectif (et l'espoir pour les parents) de rattrapage au moins partiel de ce retard.


----------



## danielc

OLN said:


> Les expressions _souffrir d'/avoir/présenter/un retard mental_ ou _retard de développement mental /de développement intellectuel _(qui sont utilisées en pédiatrie) sont plus acceptables qu'être attardé ou retardé mental, qui passent effectivement pour des insultes dans le langage courant.



Pas forcément. Voir mon poste #8. L'Organisation mondiale de la santé, ainsi que l'Ordre des psychologues du Québec, utilisent les termes que vous semblez vouloir proscrire. Et je n'entends pas _attardé_ , par exemple, comme étant une insulte, à moins que nous l'utilisions dans un contexte carrément insultant ou condescendant.

Est-il question d'une préférence hexagonale?


----------



## jekoh

Danielc, où avez-vous lu que l'Organisation mondiale de la santé et l'Ordre des psychologues du Québec utilisaient les termes « _attardé ou retardé mental_ » ?


----------



## danielc

jekoh said:


> Danielc, où avez-vous lu que l'Organisation mondiale de la santé et l'Ordre des psychologues du Québec utilisaient les termes « _attardé ou retardé mental_ » ?


Handicap mental — Wikipédia


----------



## OLN

Je ne voyais pas bien pas bien où commence et où finit l'extrait que tu as copié de Wikipédia, danielc. En tout cas, le lien "L'Organisation mondiale de la santé," mène à la page Wikipédia dédiée à l'OMS !
Ce qu'on dit en anglais, « mental retardation » et ce qu'on dit dans le langage courant, politiquement correct ou pas, ne nous aident que peu dans la rédaction en français d'un travail de biologie.
Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne dirais pas "mentalement X".


----------



## jekoh

Ce lien ne dit aucunement que l'Organisation mondiale de la santé et l'Ordre des psychologues du Québec utilisent les termes « _attardé ou retardé mental_ ».


----------



## atcheque

La version française du document source de l'OMS parle de _retard_, pas d’_être retardé_ : apps.who.int/classifications/icd10/browse/2008/fr#/. Tout comme la page Wikipédia


----------



## k@t

danielc said:


> 1. Est-ce que le grand public, comme l'a dit Esteban, peut utiliser _retardé (_ou son synonyme proche, _attardé _?)


Pour ce qui est du grand public, je ne sais pas trop, de façon neutre (registre courant + rien de péjoratif) je dirais *handicapé mental*, de façon plus familière (bien que le terme n'ait à l'origine rien de familier, avec ou sans péjoration) *débile mental* et encore plus familier (et sans doute de façon un peu péjorative, mais aussi parfois avec quelque chose d’affectueux) des choses comme *nono*, *neuneu*, *teubé*, *mongolito*.
Tous ces termes peuvent donc désigner de façon éventuellement péjorative mais non insultante une personne affectée d'un trouble mental, mais aussi à titre d'insulte, une personne qui est exempte de ce genre de troubles.



danielc said:


> Débile [...] sonn[e] plus méchants pour moi que _retardé, attardé _ou _arriéré_


Fut une époque où ce terme était neutre, mais c'est vrai que de nos jours, particulièrement employé seul et comme adjectif, c'est une insulte, et ça ne désigne alors pas une personne atteinte d'un handicap mental.



danielc said:


> [...] déficient sonn[e] plus méchants pour moi que _retardé, attardé _ou _arriéré_


De mon point de vue *déficient* pour désigner une personne porteuse d'un handicap mental relève du neutre autant par le registre que par l’absence de péjoration. Comme insulte, ce terme me parait peu usité, du moins en France, je pense qu'il appartient à un registre limite soutenu, ce qui l'exclut du champ des insultes (simple hypothèse).

Pour ce qui est de la littérature / sphère scientifique, *retardé mental* s’est dit, se dit certainement encore (vraisemblablement plus comme adjectif, par exemple _un enfant retardé mental_, que comme substantif), mais, la tendance actuelle est la suivante :


> Pour parler d’une personne qui a une déficience intellectuelle Ne dites pas : Arriéré, déficient, handicapé, retardé mental Dites plutôt : Personne ayant une déficience intellectuelle
> *source*





> La personne doit primer sur ses incapacités. Ex : mongolisme, mongole, trisomique → personne porteuse de T21.
> *source*



selon cette approche, _*handicapé mental*_ est autant à proscrire que *retardé mental *et que tout autre _adjectif + mental_.


----------



## Nicomon

RecycleBin, qui a ouvert ce fil en 2012, a sans doute remis son travail de biologie depuis longtemps. 

En réponse à ForeverHis, qui a réanimé ce fil, je suis d'accord avec jekoh et atcheque  (posts 15 et 16).
danielc a mal lu / interprété les extraits de la page de Wikipedia._ Retar*dé*_ _mental_ ne parait qu'une fois, en début de texte.

On peut lire notamment, sous *Définition*  (je supprime les liens internes) :


> L'Organisation mondiale de la santé (OMS), dans sa Classification internationale des maladies (CIM-10), définit le* retard mental* ((en) _mental retardation_) comme un « arrêt du développement mental ou un développement mental incomplet [...].



Ce qui est précisé dans l'extrait que danielc a cité au post 8 (en janvier 2016) c'est que _déficience intellectuelle_ est courant au Québec.
La référence (2) : ↑ Collectif, « Lignes directrices pour l'évaluation du retard mental », Ordre des psychologues du Québec octobre 2007
mène à ce document (qui date de 11 ans) : https://aqps.qc.ca/uploads/documents/evalretard.pdf

Ce qui suit est à la page 6 : 





> L’expression *déficience intellectuelle* peut être équivoque. Elle est utilisée au Québec tantôt pour la classification que permettent les tests de QI, tantôt pour statuer sur le diagnostic psychologique, remplaçant ainsi, dans nombre de situations, l’expression *retard mental *telle que retenue par les deux systèmes de classification que sont le DSM-IV-TR et la CIM-10.


 « _Déficient intellectuel _» que je trouve plus neutre/moins péjoratif que les substantifs _arriéré/attardé/retardé **** _semble assez courant au Québec.
Mais on lit/entend de plus en plus  _personne ayant une / atteinte de déficience intellectuelle. _

_**** _: à ce sujet, je suis du même avis qu'OLN (post 10). Je pense aussi que l_'arriération mentale_ est plus profonde que le _retard mental_.
Et pour moi (sans que je n'arrive à expliquer la nuance ) _attardé _et _retardé _ne sont pas synonymes.


----------



## Oddmania

Je ne dois pas lire suffisamment de textes médicaux, parce que je n'avais jamais rencontré le terme _retardé _dans ce contexte auparavant (contrairement à l'anglais _retarded_, qui est très courant dans la langue familière). Pour moi, _retardé _ne signifie rien de plus que "mis en retard (par un évènement imprévu)". _Attardé_, en revanche, est très couramment utilisé en tant qu'insulte (de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, en tout cas).

_Avoir un retard mental_, par contre, me paraît tout à fait acceptable et neutre. _Un retard intellectuel_ me semble encore plus "propre". Le mot _déficience _(qui me rapelle le mot _tare_) paraît moins tendre à mes oreilles, mais reste parfaitement raisonnable.

Je suis aussi d'accord pour ce qui est du côté négatif des substantifs : _déficient, handicapé_, etc.


----------

